

Ensure your env keys are set on secrets.yml are set with SecretService (Rails) - vasilakisfil
https://labs.kollegorna.se/blog/2015/01/secret-service/

======
gingerlime
> Mike Burns has pointed out that you can accomplish more or less the same
> thing by using ENV.fetch to pull in your environment variables

Not trying to criticize, but from my experience this shows the difference
between good, enthusiastic, but probably less experienced developers - who
would be happy to build something cool, write some tests, and make it work,
and old-timers lacking such energy - who can recall a one-liner (or a
sed/grep/awk combo) that does the same thing...

